# Valentine's Day Baking and Candy Plans?



## aguynamedrobert (Jan 4, 2007)

Sooooooooooo  whats everyone going to make for Valentines day...if anything at all? 
    Since I have no special someone, I myself am planning on doing some Raspberry Truffles for some of my girl friends...Raspberry and Chocolate...where could it go wrong? lol

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: learn about chocolate, talk about chocolate


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 4, 2007)

Good question, Robert!  I haven't even thought of V-Day yet, but since DH is dieting, I'm not sure what I'll do for him.  I know I have lots of recipes for healthy sweets--I'll have to dig through and find something.

P.S. I'm moving your thread to the general Desserts section since people will be making candy and baking.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 5, 2007)

What would be a treat for a guy on Valentine's day?  They really like funnel cakes.  Turtles are special treats and reese cups are everyday.  They hate fruity things that taste like skittles but they like salt water taffey.  

   They have just had a lot of sugary treats this holiday season and now they are out driving the weight off in their trucks!


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Jan 5, 2007)

Hum....I would like it if a girl took the time to make me something nice...I am a chocolate man and I think we like anything in the relm of chocolates....try something out and see how it works...

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: learn about chocolate, talk about chocolate


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 5, 2007)

About 25 years ago I bought one of those clay cookie moulds shaped like a heart.  You make the dough and then press it into the mould, smack it perpendicular to the pan and it flip out, decorative side up.  The recipe I have makes 6 very large cookies.  
I usually wrap them in festive paper and give to people I love.  If I happen to be lovin' more than 6 people I make a double batch

Usually my boyfriend and I will go to dinner, as well..but Valentines Day happens to be just 4 short days before we leave for Mardi Gras...so more than likely we'll be dining at home this year


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's one that Piccolina posted last year:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f44/rec-sugar-free-sweet-and-sour-gummy-hearts-18012.html?highlight=Sugar-free+sweet+sour+gummy+hearts

I'm thinking that plus one of my favorites (that I'd forgotten about!) will be good options for me this year:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f30/rec-berries-in-a-cloud-6843.html?highlight=Berries+Cloud


----------

